# DC to DC Converter



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just read the article for the first time.

To be clear, you can run both a DCDC converter and an accessory battery together.

The advantages of both are then combined - if the DCDC fails, you are still able to use the 12v systems, as with the battery. The accessory battery can also keep the load off the DCDC converter effectively acting as a buffer between it and the 12V systems.


----------



## kevin88 (Oct 4, 2012)

That was a Pretty Informative article !
I want to add some information as well ; that , if you place an extra battery pack that means you also need to charge it along with the original one. Charging efficiency of your Alternator will reduced to half. 
If some one is good at understanding (reading) circuit diagram and soldering then why not build a Personal DIY DC DC converter at low cost !!

Regards


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

kevin88 said:


> If some one is good at understanding (reading) circuit diagram and soldering then why not build a Personal DIY DC DC converter at low cost !!


Because they're so bloody cheap it wouldn't be worthwhile!


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

I have picked up a DCIS-14412 DC DC converter. It was part of a package of EV parts. As the code suggests it is for a 144v traction battery. But the specifications are not clear. Would that be 144v nominal? It doesn't provide a voltage range. I will be running a 144 nominal traction battery that will peak at about 172v. Will that converter be suitable?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

galderdi said:


> I have picked up a DCIS-14412 DC DC converter. It was part of a package of EV parts. As the code suggests it is for a 144v traction battery. But the specifications are not clear. Would that be 144v nominal? It doesn't provide a voltage range. I will be running a 144 nominal traction battery that will peak at about 172v. Will that converter be suitable?


One of these?
waterproof Isolated 144v to 12v,50A DC/DC converter 

The description says


> Input Voltage: 108v-180v


That's about what I would expect - it seems reasonable to guess with anything like this that a input single voltage (especially one which is conveniently a multiple of 12) is the nominal voltage of the connected battery.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

brian_ said:


> One of these?
> waterproof Isolated 144v to 12v,50A DC/DC converter
> 
> The description says
> ...


No, That looks superficially different. Its more like this.













DC converter DCIS-4812


Buy DC converter DCIS-4812, This DC Converter has features:, Water and Vibration Proofed, Input reverse polarity protection, No Arc, Superheating Cutback



www.sourcingelectricals.com





The specification sheet on this link matches precisely the sheet that came with mine. Both only list single voltage values. But I guess I'll give it a go. The worst outcome would be a fire so I will monitor for a while as a precaution.


----------



## DansEVhobby (Jun 13, 2021)

galderdi said:


> No, That looks superficially different. Its more like this.
> View attachment 123134
> 
> 
> ...


it's kind of a low output current. I think you want to shoot for 500+ watts or 40+amps. May not be enough power to run all ur accessories depending on what u want to run. It also doesn't list the minimum voltage input and max volt input for each model. It just gives the nominal. So without that info you don't know how much you could drain ur batteries without the unit shutting off.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

DansEVhobby said:


> it's kind of a low output current. I think you want to shoot for 500+ watts or 40+amps. May not be enough power to run all ur accessories depending on what u want to run. It also doesn't list the minimum voltage input and max volt input for each model. It just gives the nominal. So without that info you don't know how much you could drain ur batteries without the unit shutting off.


Thanks, I think the output will be fine. The car will be bare bones. It won't even have a radio. So the converter just needs to handle the blinkers and control systems etc. Running headlights might be questionable, but the car won't be driven much at night. The super small / low profile will make it dangerous in poor visibility, Just ask James Dean. The car needs to be around 550kg 1200lbs so there is no allowance for non essential accessories. But worse case if it doesn't work I'll just get another one.


----------

